# Anybody riding NS capital? thoughts? reviews? frame suggestions?



## sowegahippie87 (Feb 22, 2012)

[ bought a 08 ns suburban a couple months ago. I love the geometry of the frame, all I ride is dirt and a little bit of park when the trails are wet. Yesterday I hit hard(broke my collar bone in 2) and my frame is dented/cracked. no clue how its dented where it is. Anyways I clearly need a new frame. There is no dj/bmx scene where I live so thats why im asking you guys. I've been looking at the ns capital today, anybody ride it? thoughts? if not, do you guys suggest any other frames. i'm on a 300 - 350 budget. Also riding 26s with a marz 4x rc3 fork.

Btw, im 24 years old and 6"1.
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I think there's a Capital thread on PINKBIKE


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

PinkBike is a good place to start. The NS Capital doesn't have a caliper mount, the Subarban is what I would recommend but not to you since you bent it. I would look at a BlackMarket, Transition, Norco, and Deity all make really good chromoly frames. Since you ride mostly dirt, you may consider aluminum. Yeti, Specialized, and Giants are tough to beat.


----------

